# General > Birdwatching >  Visitors

## cullpacket

Been a few birds landing on the boat the last few days are they migrating or just lost their way, We are roughly level with Dundee and about half way towards Norway, Turnstone, Dunlin, Grey Wagtail and a Grey Heron.

----------


## kas

Migrating I would think. The Oil rigs and boats can turn up some wonderful birds, sadly sometimes near deaths door with exhaustion. You should keep this thread going with what you keep finding.

Next weeks winds look interesting, Easterlies blowing straight over from the continent.

----------


## cullpacket

Oyster Catcher, Willow warbler & Medow Pipit

----------


## dafi

There seems to be plenty starting to move now. I think that birding is going to start to liven up again (thank god).

How about some pnotos from the boat cullpacket?

----------


## cullpacket

Three chiffchaffs today

----------


## kas

Nice birds. As Dafi says things should start moving on a bigger scale soon, but I presume they will let you have some time off at some point...LOL.
Be sure to keep us updated as you can.

----------


## cullpacket

Been spoiled this week Twite, Barn Owl and a Sparrrow Hawk in the paint store got photos see if I can get them on later

----------


## cullpacket

Water Rail, Gold Crest and a few thrush like birds flying above the boat at night

----------


## dafi

Yup things are moving big style now!!!

----------


## cullpacket

60 miles of the German cost at the moment a few birds on the go Swallows, Chifchaff, Grey Wagtail and racing pigeons as usuall. Spotted a bird of prey yesterday not sure what it is roughly the same size as a Female Peregrine any ideas??

----------


## cullpacket

A few from last year

----------


## Kenn

Without knowing the size of the bird, would think a female sparrowhawk.
Keep posting on you passage birds, finding it very interesting, thank you.

----------


## cullpacket

Pied Flycatcher saw another glimse of the bird of prey looks like a female Pallid Harrier?

----------


## cullpacket

Yellow Wagtail, Buzzard and Dunlin today

----------


## cullpacket

Not much at the moment a few Swifts and House Martins and would you believe a Blue Budgerigar!!

----------


## cullpacket

The odd bird now and again Wheatear, Skylark, Sanpiper and a Female Peregrine.

----------


## kas

Nice one, things should get busier in the next few weeks so maybe you should just stay out there for a month or so!!!
 ::  :: 
What happened to the blue budgie? Did you catch it?

----------


## cullpacket

27 more sleeps doing ten weeks this time so will keep you updated!! Budgie only stayed for a day enjoying it freedom!!

----------


## cullpacket

Not much on the go Goldcrest, Pair of Kestrels, Meddow Pippet, A immature Pied Wagtall or possibly a white one??
95% of the Gulls are lesser black-backed.

----------


## cullpacket

Five Geese on Monday in the distance, A couple oh Robins untill the Kestrel got one!! and a Blackcap.
One more sleep!! Will keep you updated on the next adventure might be Africa.

----------


## cullpacket

Nice on today in the Irish Sea a Pomarine Skua

----------


## cullpacket

20 miles off Skegness starlings a plenty, blackbirds lots oh thrushes a snipe and short-eared owl

----------


## r.rackstraw

Very interesting cullpacket. Please keep reporting.

----------


## Kenn

Agree, quite amazing what's being reported.

----------


## cullpacket

80 miles East oh Hull 
Wren
Pair Jackdaws
And a Tawny Owl didn't which was a surprise.

----------

